# My 240



## snoop (Jun 13, 2005)

Check out my new 240sx. I bought it from my friend for 650$


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

too bad the body is crap, but damn, theres a lot of useful parts there to build you a nice one.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

you could find a shell for less than $1000, so if you get one you'll be set. the motor looks really good, too.


----------



## snoop (Jun 13, 2005)

Yea, im excited to start pulling the motor! Any ideas on were I could get a body?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

you could try checking out the local forums and craigslist.org.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

try what asleepaltima said, you should also try ebay motors too.


----------



## snoop (Jun 13, 2005)

thanks alot, theres nothing on there right now but ill try again in a wile.


----------

